# Duyuru > Önemli Kitaplar >  Kim askere abdestsiz namaz kıldırttı ?

## ceydaaa

Başbakan Tayyip Erdoğanın, Uşakta Af yok mu? diye soran vatandaşa Katili affetme yetkisi maktulün varislerine aittir demesi tartışma yarattı. 
Yargıtay yetkilileri, Bunun adı kısasa kısastır. Bu ancak şeriat düzeninde olur. Çağdaş hukuk sisteminde mutlak surette bu yetki Meclise aittir (1) demiş. 
Osmanlılarda affın nasıl gerçekleştiğini Erdoğandan öğrendik...
Peki cezaların infazı nasıl yapılıyordu?
Cevabını, Hayat Tarih Mecmuasında (2) buldum...

DAR-I SİYASET
Cezaların infazı, suçlunun toplumsal sınıfına göre değişirdi. İnfaz Muhzir ağa (bu daha sonra toplum ağası olmuştur), buyruğunda kapı kahyaları ki bunlardan beşi falakacıydı, subaşı, asesbaşı, çadır mehterleri, dilsizler, solaklar eliyle olurdu. Sarayda, infazlarda orta kapı ile çizme kapısı arasındaki Siyaset Çeşmesi önündeki Seng-İbrette kesilen başlar, ibret için teşhir edilirdi. Önemli kişilerin kesik başları gümüş tepsi içinde padişaha gösterilirdi. Kimi zaman da kesik kafalar Edirnekapıda teşhir edilirdi. Suçluların asıldıkları ağaca dar-ı siyaset deniyordu. Halk ağzında bu darağacı olmuştur...
Kemend denilen yağlı iple boğarak öldürme, daha çok kan akıtılmadan öldürülmesi inancına uyularak çoğunlukla hanedandan olanlara uygulanan bir cezadır. Boğma, ipekten keman kirişi ile yapılırdı... Evliya Çelebi, ll. Osmanın yumurtalıklarının sıkılarak öldürüldüğünü yazar. Sarayda öldürülmeler çok defa uykuda yapılırdı... 

sda.jpg
AFFET YA RABBî
Ali Fuat Cebesoyun, Sınıf Arkadaşım Atatürk adıyla yayınlanan hatıralarında (3), Harp Okulundaki günlerini anlatırken ilginç bir olaydan bahseder... Bu olay, sözde din adına yapılan baskıların, bazen nasıl trajikomik sonuçlar doğurduğunu göstermesi bakımından da çok ilginç... 
Yukarıdaki konumuzla da ilişkili olduğu için sizinle paylaşmak istedim...
İşte Cebesoyun ağzından o ilginç anı:
Benim okula girdiğim bu ilk gün, en ziyade dikkat nazarımı çeken şey, talebelerin abdestsiz ve adeta zorlama namaza götürülmesi olmuştu. O zamanki Harp Okulunun mevcudu iki bini aşıyordu. Buna mukabil mektepte ancak yedi sekiz su musluğu vardı. Talebelerin ve hatta subayların hepsinin abdest alması zaman bakımından imkânsızdı. Dahiliye subayları, talebeleri bilerek abdestsiz namaza götürmeye razı olmuşlardı. Ancak kendilerine bir bakımdan hak vermek de lazımdı. Çünkü istisnasız olarak her gün beş vakit cemaatle namaz kılmak için padişahın (Sultan II. Abdülhamit) iradesi vardı. Bu iradeye kimse karşı gelemezdi. Camide,
- Abdestsiz namaza durdum, günahlarımı affet, Ya rabbî! diye dua edenleri çok gördüm...
Bunun günahı elbette onların olamazdı. 

kaynak: yg.yenicaggazetesi.com.tr

----------

